
Show HN: I made an image sharing site where you can tag what you upload - hactually
https://showcash.io
======
verdverm
Google photos tags my images and I don't have to worry about uploading myself.

Why would I use this?

~~~
hactually
The ability to earn via affiliates, add more detail and more... Worth looking
at rather than just concluding?

~~~
verdverm
Have you heard of FB/IG?

So not really worth considering, image sharing requires network effect, and
that exists already. Why go where no one is? Who am I going to share with? Why
am I hanging out in a ghost town?

